# 2011 PA Bow Buck



## PA Plumber (Nov 6, 2011)

I've heard that PA doesn't have very big deer.

Folks might be right, but this one isn't too bad.

Maybe ya'll won't mind some pictures...


----------



## chopmistchopper (Nov 6, 2011)

DAMN nice buck you got there PA, I've been itching to get in the woods but had major surgery on my wrist and can't quite pull back my mathews yet, but lord knows I've tried


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice lookin button buck!!!


































Just messin with ya. Nice deer! U get a tape on that rack yet? I'll guess him at 138 gross.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, 99% luck and 1% good fortune. 

No green score yet.

I was guessing 140, the taxidermist is thinking 145.

Inside spread is 21 1/2" on the button. Outside is almost 24".

I've seen this buck two other times. One time after shooting light was gone and another when I was hanging boundary signs.


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 6, 2011)

I've got a photo that shows the neck from a different angle, but there's lot of red stuff on the floor.

Here's a photo that's not great, but does show the neck a little better...


----------



## Blazin (Nov 7, 2011)

That's a beauty!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Storm56 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice job! Congrats!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice buck period. Gun or bow. Congrats!


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks.

Here an obligatory Chainsaw/deer pick. Trusty old 026 in that case; with a new OEM Stihl 260 top end in it.

My wife was calling this deer "Rudolph."


----------



## greendohn (Nov 8, 2011)

"AFTER SHOOTING LIGHT WAS GONE"?!?! Heck, 'round here the hillbillies hunt with spot-lites!!! Jest kiddin' , NICE BUCK!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Nov 8, 2011)

greendohn said:


> "AFTER SHOOTING LIGHT WAS GONE"?!?! Heck, 'round here the hillbillies hunt with spot-lites!!! Jest kiddin' , NICE BUCK!!



Well, there's a story...

I was hunting a spot I haven't hunted much in past years, but looked very promising.

Had been seeing deer the last little bit of the day. After shooting light was gone, I didn't get down right away, because of all the deer moving around close to my stand.

After sitting there about 40 minutes since the last shooting light, I figured I had to go, no matter what. Right then I heard a couple of deer walking toward my stand, so I shined my flashlight on them. One was a small 6 and the other was this one.

I could tell he was a dandy, but had no idea of the mass until getting a better look a few days later.

It was about a 1/2 mile from where I first saw this buck to where he was shot.


----------



## wooddog 066 (Nov 8, 2011)

HECK OF A BUCK CONGRATS But dont believe there isnt big bucks here in pa my dad took a "195-3/8" back in 08 he was a whopper!!!no bucks yet for me just two does with my recurve but i am off all week i am gonna get on it!!!


----------



## joshua mason (Nov 23, 2011)

very nice buck


----------

